# Pas d'humeur...



## Petuche (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, voilà ce matin je ne suis pas d'humeur à tout entendre. Ce matin un PE arrive avec petit N, il me dit '' ha il est bien enrhumé,'' et rajouté ça doit être parceque L (mon autre accueilli ) lui a refilé. Effectivement la semaine dernière un de mes accueilli L était bien enrhumé, d'ailleurs ses parents l'ont garde 2 jours. Mais là dire que c'est lui qui lui a donné son rhume, j'ai pas trop apprécié. J'ai répondu.. .. oui L était bien pris mais les PE l'ont gardé, et là collectivité c'est comme ça on se refile les rhumes, et d'ailleurs vous vous me l'emmenez moitié malade sans vous soucier des autres petits...
J'en ai assez de ces PE avec leur réflexion à la c.. Si ils ne sont pas contents et ben ils se les gardent !


----------



## mamytata (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Et bien chez moi 3 sur 4 sont enrhumés alors que vendredi dernier tout allait bien.

Donc merci de me les avoir rendu malade ce week-end. ☠️


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Novembre 2022)

Et oui il faut bien que les PE trouvent un prétexte pour le rhume de leur enfant mais de là à faire des réflexions ??? Par contre comment va-t-il faire à la maternelle ? il a du soucis à se faire !!!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (2 Novembre 2022)

Oublié pas de lui faire la même réflexion la prochaine fois que sont enfants auras contaminé les petits copains 😝


----------



## papillon (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

J'ai horreur des PE qui cherche un responsable quand leur gamin est patraque


----------



## papillon (2 Novembre 2022)

qui cherchent


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Et bien ce matin 2 HYPER enrhumés donc j’ai envoyé une photo de leur gamin car raz le bol avec la morve à fond et sms « à soigner d’urgence svp merci 🙏 »

Surtout les urgences sont saturées pour les broncholites … toux à tout va semaine dernière … C’EST BON 

Et semaine dernière, une maman me dit « il m’a refilé son rhume »

« Pas grave car MOI SI JE SUIS MALADE, JE M’ARRÊTE AUSSITOT » 

Elle est restée sans voix et pourtant elle me l’avait dit de bonne humeur … cassé 😠


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que faire remarquer que le copain a du lui refiler c'est justement pour faire comprendre que s'ils te l'emmène malgré ce rhume c'est bien parce que les autres (notament les PE de L) le font aussi. Sous entendu "Nounou ne va pas nous le refuser ou nous le reprocher puisque le copain est lui aussi venu enrhumé, suffisament pour qu'on remarque qu'il était enrhumé et donc potentiellement contagieux".
Oui le rhume se transmet, est une maladie de l'hiver difficilement contournable sauf en vivant seul au monde.
Oui si l'enfant ne va pas bien il doit voir un médecin et rester avec son PE au moins au plus fort du rhume et ce avant tout dans son interêt à lui car il aura besoin des bras reconfortants de son Parent.

La maladie est toujours source de tension... toujours...


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Ce matin un gamin arrive avec le téléphone fixe de sa maison

La mère me dit « laissez lui sinon il va pleurer »

« non non la Carte bleue OUI le téléphone j’en ai déjà un » et je lui ai rendu ! 🫣

Ça va … ce matin … une avec un croissant …. Elle va le finir à table avec un bavoir récupérateur 😡

C’est ENCORE bon 😠


----------



## LadyA. (2 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Ce matin un gamin arrive avec le téléphone fixe de sa maison
> 
> La mère me dit « laissez lui sinon il va pleurer »
> 
> ...


S'il y a bien quelque chose qui m'insupporte,  entre autre car la liste est longue 😁, c'est qd un gamin débarque avec un gâteau à la main... Punaise, ils sont pas fichus de faire manger leur gamin avant de venir !
L'autre jour,  le petit de 2 ans avec une chouquette et v'lan les grains de sucre qui tombent , grrrrrr .


----------



## booboo (2 Novembre 2022)

Ahhh les miettes matinales..... et le beurre aussi, oui oui des tartines beurrées que l'on finit de manger dans la voiture et puis chez son assistante maternelle !


----------



## AMANDIN1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Bp,njour, la semaine dernière l'enfant est arrivé avec des madeleines aux pépites de chocolat, une dans chaque main qu'il avait écrasé je ne vous dit pas le résultat mon entrée recouverte de miettes de madeleine, plus les bottes de pluie pleines de terre. Et c'est qui qui refait le ménage.


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Alors comme on parle du matin … la semaine dernière … j’ouvre et le gamin me donne ma feuille de paie … UN PEU FROISSÉE 😠 donc je fais voir ma mine un peu dépitée et il me dit « je vais vous la réimprimer … mais il était content de vous la donner » 😏

C’est celui qui est venu avec son fixe ce matin 📞

Donc moi vendredi soir qu’est-ce que je fais .. je donne un dessin au gamin TOUT MAGNIFIQUE et PEINT et pendant ce temps là, je parle avec le papa et … JE PRENDS + de temps que prévu

Et l’enfant a bien froissé le dessin 🙌😅


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Novembre 2022)

Moi il y a très longtemps une petite arrive avec un biberon d'eau et de sirop de menthe et évidemment çà coulait par terre le contenu a fini à la poubelle et j'ai dit à la maman le soir même que je ne voulais plus de çà chez moi "carrelage" tout poisseux !!! et si gâteau dans la main et bien direct assis sur une chaise avec un bavoir aucun enfant ne se promène en mangeant chez moi ... et on constate encore toutes et tous que les parents n'ont aucune autorité sur leur chérubin car laisser un enfant arrivé avec le téléphone de la maison ??? c'est euh comment dire ? n'importe QUOI ! je ne "tire pas" sur les PE mais c'est juste une constatation ... 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Ce matin j’ai pris le téléphone et lui ai rendu de suite à la mère, hyper étonnée que son gamin ne dise rien.👎🏼👍🙌


----------



## Orlhad (3 Novembre 2022)

C'est clair qu'il y a de quoi tomber sur le séant quand on voit débarquer un petit avec une partie de son petit déjeuner.  Soit le gamin se balade avec depuis un bon paquet de temps sans aucune intention de le consommer, soit c'est le petit-déjeuner qui l'a accompagné parce que l'on n'a pas pu (su?) gérer la situation. Et on s'imagine qu'à 8h30, en plein rush du matin, SuperNounou va s'occuper du biberon froid ou du gâteau semi-broyé qui finit de mourir sur le tapis d'entrée. Rien que du bonheur !  😄


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bon alors celui qui est venu avec son fils  le fixe hier … sa mère comme il y avait 2 parents qui arrivaient en même temps … « mon chéri des bisous bla-bla-bla « ça fait bien devant les autres, alors qu’ils en ont rien à secouer

Résultat le gamin a pleuré !

C’est énervant de voir ça … mon chéri bla-bla-bla mais on vient le chercher à la dernière minute malgré RTT et télétravail !


----------



## LadyA. (3 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bon alors celui qui est venu avec son fils  le fixe hier … sa mère comme il y avait 2 parents qui arrivaient en même temps … « mon chéri des bisous bla-bla-bla « ça fait bien devant les autres, alors qu’ils en ont rien à secouer
> 
> Résultat le gamin a pleuré !
> 
> C’est énervant de voir ça … mon chéri bla-bla-bla mais on vient le chercher à la dernière minute malgré RTT et télétravail !


J'ai la même ! Limite la mère chiale le matin pour pas quitter sa fille,  mais elle me l'a refourguée lundi alors qu'elle faisait le pont, je cite : " pour pas que les heures soient perdues". Ça me fait marrer...


----------



## Syl32 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
A vous lire je me rends compte que je ne suis pas la seule à réagir comme je le fais et ça me fait un bien fou.

Effectivement moi aussi je ne supporte pas qu'un petit arrive avec son gâteau du matin ou son biberon qu'il n'a pas bu à la maison. Une fois j'ai installé une petite sur le fauteuil du salon pour qu'elle finisse tranquillement son biberon de chocolat, il était mal fermé et vlan, tout sur le fauteuil. J'étais hyper contrariée...

D'habitude quand l'enfant arrive avec son gâteau à la main je n'ose rien dire. Toujours la culpabilité, la peur que le parent se dise "elle est nounou et elle ne supporte pas qu'un enfant mange un gâteau chez elle ?", la peur de passer pour une maniaque (et c'est vrai que j'en suis une   ). Je pensais en fait qu'il fallait accepter et ne rien dire parce que "ça fait partie de notre métier".

Alors je suis hyper soulagée de voir que je ne suis pas la seule à ne pas le supporter .

Honnêtement, ça n'arrive pas souvent... mais quand ça arrive, dès que le parent est parti je prends le gâteau et je dis au petit qu'il n'est plus temps de déjeuner, qu'il fallait le faire ce matin à la maison et qu'il aura son gâteau au goûter s'il le veut. Sinon je le jette à la poubelle. 

Mais je n'accepte pas qu'un enfant se promène avec un gâteau à la main dans la maison, au milieu des jouets et surtout devant les autres petits qui eux n'ont rien. Ce n'est pas très cool pour eux.
Au goûter ils sont assis sur une chaise haute ou la table et là ils peuvent manger un gâteau si besoin.

Ouh ! Je suis une mauvaise nounou !!!


----------



## Leeanna (3 Novembre 2022)

Moi ce qui me fais le plus peur quand un enfant arrive avec son gâteau c'est que en voiture il avale de travers le gâteau (et s'étouffe) alors que son parent conduit. Je l'avais dit au papa mais ça ne l'a pas empêché les jours suivants de ramener toujours le gâteau ou le biberon pas terminé. Le jour où il y aura un "accident" c'est triste à dire mais ils n'auront plus que les yeux pour pleurer. 
Et oui mise à part ça ça me gonfle aussi quand ils arrivent avec les mains toutes sales, la bouche pas nettoyée. J'ai pas encore eu le cas avec le biberon qui fuit sur le fauteuil ou partout par terre.


----------



## Petuche (3 Novembre 2022)

Alors Syl32 si tu es une mauvaise assmat moi aussi ! Je suis comme toi je supporte pas es gâteaux  du matin quand les petits arrivent ni les bib pas terminés. Et les tartines de beurre 🤤 rien que l'odeur ça m'écoeure. ... Mais non nous ne sommes pas mauvaises... le matin on a pas le temps de donner les bib quand ce n'est pas prevu. On ne peut pas non plus toujours être avec notre balai.,pour ma part je nettoie avant l'arrivée des accueillis alors je ne vais pas recommencer parcqu'un enfant arrive avec son p'tit dej. Alors je fais comme beaucoup, je prends le gâteau ou tartine et c'est poubelle. A un moment j'en avais un qui arrivait avec santartine de beurre, il en avait plein les cheveux, une horreur ! Alors dès qu'il arrivait je lui passait un coup de lingette. C'est pas agréable du tout.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Alors pour le lundi 31 octobre ... la seule à me demander si les autres venaient 👎🏼😡

« Ah non ils partiront même très tôt (vendredi dernier ce qui était vrai) un à 15h, 16h et 16h30.

Elle me dit « ah et bien je viendrais + tôt » ... «  quelle heure ? »
... enfin de compte 15 minutes + tôt 🙌😅😂 et en réalité 10 👎🏼

Et le pire était chez elle, c’est son mari qui est venu 😏 alors son cinéma ce matin à 2 balles, ça m’a agacé un peu ... bcp ...


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Alors ça m’est arrivé + d’une fois ... « tu finis ton gâteau dehors «  ... soit sa mère n’a pas le temps et le récupère ou le mange à sa place VÉRIDIQUE, soit on ne donne aux oiseaux 

Après ils ne le font plus ... mais le week-end de 4 jours, ils ont tout oublié ...


----------



## Caro35 (3 Novembre 2022)

Et vous croyez que les PE font pareil que leurs enfants : ils boivent leur café dans la voiture et terminent leur tartine en arrivant au travail ?
Franchement j’ai moi aussi du mal à comprendre comment on fait manger un enfant tout en conduisant, j’ai peur des fausses routes au sens propre comme au sens figuré 😆
Un repas se prend à table sans faire autre chose à côté, point barre.
Et du coup le brossage des dents il n’existe pas le matin ? 🤢


----------



## Ladrine 10 (3 Novembre 2022)

L'année dernière j'en avait un qui arrivait avec sa tartine pas fini le matin
Comme ça m'a vite gonflé 😠de le suivre avec sa bouffe
Une fois blouson enlever par son père il commence à partir
Je le rattrape a non a partir de maintenant tu fini ton petit dej dans l'entrée ( debout devant le meuble a chaussures évidemment) 
Le père m'a regardé de travers mais n'a rien dit
Le lendemain rebelote non dans l'entrée
La son père me dit bin il va pas finir son pti dej dans l'entrée
Moi bin vue que j'ai autre chose à faire que  de refaire le ménage quand les enfants sont arrivés 
Et vue que je l'ai déjà fait a 5h 30 se matin
Sinon il peut le prendre chez vous 😝
Et bin plus de petit dej après ça chez moi 👏


----------



## Emily (3 Novembre 2022)

Nous pourrions écrire un livre ...
J'en avait un qui arrivait vers 7h45 et qui avait le droit de manger des bonbons, des kinders ou des gâteaux petits écoliers en arrivant chez moi🤔🙃, c'était son petit déjeuner.
Idem sur le banc dans le couloir pour finir ce qu'il avait dans les mains.


----------



## Emily (3 Novembre 2022)

Les parents sont vite débordés, aucune organisation et pour ne pas froisser leur enfant ils laissent tout faire.
Heureusement que nous ne faisons pas pareil, nous arrivons à gérer entre 4 voir 5 enfants en même temps et tout se passe bien.
Eux avec un ils sont en galère ...


----------



## Syl32 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bon puisqu'on est dans les trucs des parents qui nous énervent, je vous fais une liste de ce qui me vient en tête :

- Le gâteau ou biberon du matin, comme on vient d'en parler
- Le repas qui n'est ni coupé, ni écrasé, nounou débrouille toi, le fruit non coupé, nounou débrouille toi
- Le repas qui se compose de 3 morceaux de pizza tous secs ou restes de croque monsieur et c'est tout...
- Le PE qui arrive 2 ou 3 minutes en avance le matin (pas assez pour faire la réflexion sans passer pour une pinailleuse)
- Le PE tellement obnibulé par son bébé qui ne vous dit même pas bonjour le matin
- Le PE qui ne vous demande JAMAIS comment vous allez ou des nouvelles de VOS enfants

J'en oublie. Vous pouvez compléter si vous voulez....


----------



## Caro35 (3 Novembre 2022)

Tout est question d’ORGANISATION !
« Il n’a pas eu le temps de finir son petit déj » et bien il faut se lever plus tôt.

Et ceux qui amènent le petit encore en pyj « exceptionnellement » en disant qu’ils ont quand même changé la couche, je les adore ceux là. Ça prend vraiment plus de temps d’habiller l’enfant avec un pantalon et un pull par dessus le body que de juste remettre le pyjama ?

Ils vont aussi au boulot en pyjama parce que trop à la bourre pour s’habiller ?


----------



## Caro35 (3 Novembre 2022)

D’accord avec toi @Syl32 
Il faut qu’on les écoute parler d’eux, de leur famille mais dès qu’on leur répond en parlant de nous, ça ne les intéresse pas.
J’avais une PE comme ça, elle me racontait sa life et dès que je parlais de moi, elle coupait court et partait vite fait… du coup, après je lui faisais la même chose « Désolée j’ai pas le temps, ma journée est finie »


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Alors journée ... « confidences » une fois une maman m’envoi Sms que son enfant dort toujours ...  donc franchement le temps qu’elle soit prête 30 minutes qd même ... bah NON .... 15 minutes à ma porte ... la gamine avec un gâteau à la main .... 

Comme « ça va ... bien dormi .. tout va bien » résultat le gamin tousse, nez à gogo, fatigué ... donc maintenant je ne les crois plus ... j'écoute et j’avise en fonction de l’enfant. La seule chose qui m’intéresse s’ils ont donné éventuellement du doliprane et à quelle heure  !

Celle avec le fixe, semaine dernière ... « je lui ai donné du doliprane parce qu’il avait mal aux dents » et lorsqu’il a été aux urgences « j’ai arrêté le traitement au bout de 2 jours car il va mieux » 

Donc QUE RÉPONDRE ... déjà bla-bla-bla déjà dit ... donc RAZ LE BOL ... dans ma tête « c’est bon, elle ne comprend rien ! » allez hop, on ferme la porte et ça ira TRÈS bien ....


----------



## LadyA. (3 Novembre 2022)

J'ai un petit de plus de  2 ans qui, régulièrement a des chaussettes trop petites. Qd je dis trop petites,  pour vous dire, elles vont parfaitement à ma petite accueillie qui a 5 mois !
Je l'ai dit gentiment aux p.e,  adorables par ailleurs mais tres tête en l'air.
"Ah oui désolée mais c'était speed ce matin", je réponds que ça arrive très souvent. ..
Résultat, rien n'a changé,  c'est la cata, donc maintenant, je fais un trou aux chaussettes , histoire qu'ils les jettent.
Mais ils ont un sacré stock 😁
Et aujourd'hui. .. chaussettes trop grandes... Punaise...
Et oui, le p.e qui arrive 3 minutes avant, tous les jours,  ça m'enerveeee 
C'est pas faute d'avoir dit que l'heure c'est l'heure. Mais qui arrive à l'heure pile le soir et pas 3 minutes avant...


----------



## papillon (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde

je vois qu'on vit toutes les mêmes choses... moi aussi j'ai eu droit à la biscotte dans la main du gamin en arrivant le matin.. allez hop, on enlève manteau, chaussures et dans la chaise haute ; horreur que ça se trimbale partout pour m'en mettre partout

téléphone fixe, j'ai pas encore eu LOL... n'importe quoi pff  mais jusqu'où certains parents peuvent-ils aller pour éviter que leur enfant pleure ! HALLUCINANT  

oui que l'on pourrait écrire un livre et de plusieurs tomes


----------



## Petuche (3 Novembre 2022)

Et les jeans tellement serrés qu'on a eu mal en leur enfile😁. J'en ai eu un il avait de grosses cuisses, et ben des fois impossible de monter le jean,  j'avais dit aux PE qu'il serait aussi bien en jogging, car il avait du mal à se pencher alors le quatre pattes. .. Alors là maman m'avait répondu..  Ha oui il serait mieux mais c'est moins joli. .. franchement que réponde 😤?


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais que les PE arrivent avec leur enfant le matin mais ils arrivent dans NOTRE maison avec nos règles de vie donc contents ou pas dès qu'ils franchissent la porte ils n'ont rien à dire ... c'est ma façon de voir !!! surtout qd un parent n'a pas de répondant avec son enfant ... et ces questions sont à aborder au premier entretien en principe non ??? perso je leur dis par exemple qu'ici leur enfant ne sautera pas sur mon canapé (même si ils n'ont pas accès au salon !) c'est comme çà et pas autrement "vous faites comme vous voulez chez vous mais chez moi c'est ainsi !!!" ainsi ils signent en connaissance de cause et çà ne fait pas de moi une mère fouettard 😉!


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Alors les chaussettes    … VÉRIDIQUE

une maman coupait le côté des chaussettes pour que son enfant n’ait pas de marque

Le positif : lorsque je me demandais à qui appartenait une paire de chaussettes c’était pas la peine que je me pose la question 🤩

Les chaussons … merdiques chez moi … allez hop « j’en veux pas, je veux ceux qui sont souples »

« Ah oui je vous amènerais ceux qui sont chez nous » 😡 franchement ne pas se gêner à leur demander ce que l’enfant doit avoir pour passer 9/10h chez nous


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Petuche ton post nous a fait SUPER du bien 🤩

Ah désolée mais une maman super sympa .. il faut quand même le dire

Son fils vient avec 2 blousons dont l’un que je ne connais pas sur le dos pour être assorti à mes volets, mon portillon et à une de mes voitures … gris … car au début je détestais le gris … oui mais sur un enfant ou bébé

Résultat : 2 blousons pour aujourd’hui car le gris est une doudoune légère 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Ah et j’ai eu une petite avec les chaussures de sa grande sœur … sa mère m’avait apporté ses vraies chaussures car pour partir c’était sûr qu’elle n’aurait pas eu le choix avec chantou 😏


----------



## LadyA. (3 Novembre 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Et les jeans tellement serrés qu'on a eu mal en leur enfile😁. J'en ai eu un il avait de grosses cuisses, et ben des fois impossible de monter le jean,  j'avais dit aux PE qu'il serait aussi bien en jogging, car il avait du mal à se pencher alors le quatre pattes. .. Alors là maman m'avait répondu..  Ha oui il serait mieux mais c'est moins joli. .. franchement que réponde 😤?


Ah ouiiii,  les vêtements pas adaptés car très inconfortables. Ça c'est quasi quotidien. Punaise, mais rien de mieux effectivement qu'un survêtement,  il y en a désormais des vraiment sympa et ce même pour les filles ! Mais non, toujours des trucs serrés ou des collants qui grattent.
Ce qui m'exaspere et me dégoûte,  c'est qd le gamin ne met plus de body pour x raisons, mais que la couche du coup est en contact direct avec le pantalon, et qd c'est l'été,  les filles en robe et la couche sans rien. Perso je mettais toujours une culotte adaptée par dessus la couche.
Bref, y a plein de trucs qui nous exaspèrent en fait 😁


----------



## liline17 (3 Novembre 2022)

AH! AH! AH!
j'ajoute à cette liste les salopettes, avec un pull par dessus et des pressions qui ne tiennent pas, je fini par laisser tomber et les PE récupèrent un enfant avec un salopette toute ouverte


----------



## Caro35 (3 Novembre 2022)

J’ai eu une famille aussi qui misait tout sur l’apparence : vêtements et chaussures de marques, la maman toujours hyper lookée… par contre, la petite n’avait pas grandchose à manger (quinoa le midi et galette de riz pour le goûter). Rien dans l’assiette, tout dans les fringues. Et elle s’étonnait que sa fille était petite, la pédiatre avait noté des signes de sous-nutrition. La maman n’en revenait pas de s’être fait remonter les bretelles par elle, mais elle n’a rien changé au menu de sa fille.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Alors pour les pantalons qui serrent ... celle du fixe ... je lui ai demandé un jogging + pratique   ... 

« je n’aime pas le jogging, ce n’est pas beau, mais comme vous me l’avez demandé, en + il n’y a pas sa taille » 

donc dans ma tête « normal souvent il faut mettre une taille au-dessus mais raison de + si ton fils se porte hyper bien » il est grand aussi pour son âge


----------



## Syl32 (3 Novembre 2022)

Ah oui parlons des fringues. La mère qui n'a jamais froid et qui du coup habille sa gamine en short alors qu'il fait 14 dehors.
Une fois, en fin d'été, la maman me dit qu'ils ont commencé la mise sur le pot et que je peux moi aussi commencer à le lui proposer. Je dis ok pas de souci. Mais la gamine avait une combinaison et un tee-shirt par-dessus. La galère, obligée de la déshabiller complètement pour la mettre sur le pot. Alors je ne l'ai pas mise sur le pot ce jour-là et j'ai continué avec les couches. Ils ne font rien pour nous faciliter la tâche.
Ils sont débordés avec un seul, que diraient-ils s'ils en avaient trois ou même quatre ? Alors moi maintenant je ne me fatigue plus je fais à ma façon.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Allez encore 2 !

Une maman hyper bien emmitouflée et son gamin pas de manteau sur le dos mais dans les mains de sa mère ...devinez qui est? GAGNÉ ... Celle du fixe.

Après* « je ne comprends pas pourquoi il est toujours enrhumé »* ... « bin ... lui mettre son manteau quand il sort de la voiture, ça ira sûrement mieux » 👎🏼😡

Les salopettes .. je les salis BIEN pour ne pas les avoir éventuellement le lendemain 😀 sms quand même à la mère qu’elle lui mette le week-end car elle a le temps


----------



## Pity (3 Novembre 2022)

Agrandir le trou des pantalons slim...
Agrandir le trou des chaussures pourries et trop petites depuis des semaines
C'est bon...je plaide coupable 🤪


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Euh Caro35, tu n'as pas fait remonter l'info auprès de la PMI concernant les repas très insuffisants?
Le medecin le remarque, lui remonte les bretelles sans que ça ne change? Il faut alors faire rentrer dans la danse la PMI.
C'est heureusement rare mais ne pas savoir respecter les besoins fondamentaux de son enfant, tel qu'une alimentation variée ET suffisante est une forme de maltraitence que les jolis vêtements ne compensent pas. Une maltraitence n'est pas toujours avec une volonté manifeste de nuire au bon developpement de son enfant. On peut l'aimer très fort mais l'aimer mal et avoir besoin d'être guidé. Quand ça prends de telles proportions c'est le role de la PMI que de s'en inquiéter car souvent en tant que Parents nous pouvons penser que notre enfant nous appartient et donc que nous avons le droit de faire comme bon nous semble... c'est vrai... jusqu'à un certain point. Peut être que ce Parent a été elevé lui même ainsi, ou bien qu'il a une vraie inquiétude concernant le poids et inconsciemment mets son bébé au régime ou autre et tout ça sans réaliser qu'il y a un vrai dysfonctionnement. Cette famille pourrait alors recevoir une aide psy' pour l'aider à réaliser puis comprendre ce qui s'est passé. Quoi qu'il arrive, en attendant la PMI étant avertie elle peut venir faire des controles qui très souvent suffises à faire rentrer les Parents dans le rangs pour le bien de cet enfant.
Le médecin qui constate un tel problème doit faire remonter l'alerte mais c'est aussi du rôle des AMs, d'autant que nous voyons les enfants au quotidien. L'alerte sera d'autant plus prise au serieux que 2 pros font le même constat.


----------



## Caro35 (3 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda J’en avais parlé lors d’une visite de renouvellement alors que j’avais cette enfant à l’époque, l’évaluatrice m’avait répondu que « si ce sont les parents qui fournissent le repas, nous ne devons pas juger, peut-être avait-elle plus le soir » mon œil… J’avais proposé de faire les repas mais la maman avait refusé.
Cette enfant avait d’autres troubles : elle s’arrachait les cheveux et les mangeait. Pareil la maman avait vu cela avec son pédiatre.
Nous sommes un peu coincées quand même dans notre métier. On a beau informé, proposé des solutions, quand vous avez des PE qui vous prennent de haut ou un service agrément qui vous rabaisse, à un moment on lâche l’affaire.


----------



## Emily (3 Novembre 2022)

Côté alimentation il y en a aussi à dire ...
Un parent me dit INTERDICTION de donner du pain et des gâteaux... Pas de céréales le matin dans le biberon le pauvre il avait faim les copains avaient le droit mais pas lui il pleurer bon je lui ai donné du pain 🍞 quand même.
Quelques mois après le père ose me dire, il adore le Nutella 😡
Le même parent qui faisait manger à son fils le même repas 3 jours de suite, voulait récupérer ce que le petit ne voulait plus le midi pour lui rendre le soir.


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Ah le pantalon bien étroit qui serre les jambes au point de les bloquer je déteste et le petit le quittait vire pour un jogging de ma réserve.


----------



## Caro35 (3 Novembre 2022)

Et les vêtements de rechange qui sont toujours les mêmes quels que soient la saison ou l’âge de l’enfant.
J’avais une petite de 2 ans et demi, les PE ne vidaient jamais le sac. Les dessins et petits bricolages faits chez moi y restaient pendant des semaines et des semaines. 
Un jour j’ai du lui changer son pantalon, il n’y avait qu’un legging taille 6 mois, je n’ai pas eu le choix. Sa mère rigolait le soir en la voyant habillée de la sorte.
Le lendemain zéro change dans le sac. OMG


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

@Emily 

« Le même parent qui faisait manger à son fils le même repas 3 jours de suite, voulait récupérer ce que le petit ne voulait plus le midi pour lui rendre le soir. »

Mettre à la poubelle … « elle a tout mangé » POINT FINAL

C’est pour ça que je ne veux pas que les PE fournissent. Une fois la galère, j’ai été vaccinée.


----------



## Emily (3 Novembre 2022)

Chantou, économie 😂 pour les parents.
Pour ne pas payer les repas les parents disent oh je ferai les repas ah oui et la composition des repas c'est du grand n'importe quoi alors que chez nous , nous savons très bien comment composer les repas la plupart du temps nous prenons du temps avec de bons produits frais.
Les repas sont variés, fait maison et surtout équilibrés


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Ce que je trouve désolant c'est la reaction de la PMI qui ne t'a pas trop pris au serieux car si l'enfant avait eut assez avec une compensation le soir le medecin n'aurait pas remonté les bretelles de ce PE, il n'aurait pas su les quantités, lui a bien vu qu'il y avait un souci...


----------



## Petuche (3 Novembre 2022)

Je me souviens il y a une quinzaine d'années j'accueuillais un petit dont les PE fournissaient les repas... le midi il mangeait les restes de la veille. Un midi dans sa ''boite'' il avait des petits pois, des frites et je ne sais quoi comme viande. J'en avais parlais aux PE qui m'avaient répondu qu'effectivement  comme il était encore petit (environ 2) cela ne le dérangeait pas. Je vous assure que bien des fois je ne lui ai pas donné,  rien que d'ouvrir sa boite ça me repugnait. Comme j'avais la visite de la puer pour un renouvellement je lui ai dit en expliquant  ce qu'il avait à manger. Elle m'a répondu '' Ben quand vous voyez que ce n'est pas mangeable,  continuer comme vous faites.  Ne lui donnez pas et faites lui autre chose ''. Oui c'est ce que j ai fait pendant peu de temps car âpre c'était l'école. Mais voilà,  je fournissait avec l'aval de la puer mais sans en parlait aux PE. Franchement ça serait maintenant je ne sais pas ce que je ferai car je n'ai plus du tout le même caractère. .


----------



## Capri95 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐
C'est une catastrophe certain PE.. un petit qui marche, mais qui n'a toujours pas de chaussure de marche.. il a bien des chaussures mais elles sont trop petites depuis un bail pour tout dire c'est le genre de petit chaussons que tu met au pied d'un enfant qui ne marche pas encore.. J'ai beau dire à la maman y a que dalle.
Le matin elle le fait marché de l'ascenseur à ma porte .. mais il est en grenouillère, forcement le sol est froid ! 
A la maison il est en chaussette, donc il profite pour marcher, mais dehors c'est impossible pour moi de le laisser marcher avec de telles " chaussures" il va se faire mal car il n'y a aucune retenue c'est de la toile..
Des pantalons, des chemises, des bodys, trop petits il est serré comme une sardine.. je lui change le matin avec une ancienne culotte de jogging et un sweat provenant de mon fils.. le petit est tout content !
Voilà un florilège d'aberration.. et j'en oublie avec le temps
Toutes réunies nous pourrions sans soucis publier une encyclopédie en plusieurs volumes ! 😒


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

@Petuche

« Ben quand vous voyez que ce n'est pas mangeable, continuer comme vous faites. Ne lui donnez pas et faites lui autre chose ''


« NON Madame la puéricultrice je n’ai Pas à fournir puisque les parents ne veulent pas et ne m’écoutent pas, je vous en informe pour que vous les appeliez, et qu’ils comprennent l’importance de l'alimentation«

Mais sûrement pas offrir et en + payer à déclarer aux impôts les repas fournis.

*La puer n’a pas fait correctement son job. C’est certain !*


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Novembre 2022)

Petuche, je le l'aurais pas fait sans un écrit de la puer. 
Si le parent fournissaient les repas je donnerais exclusivement ce qui m'est apporté. 
L'enfant mangerai ce qu'il veut ou peut et le soir, les parents repartiraient avec les restes.
 Également, je ne mentirais jamais sur la réalité de la prise alimentaire de mes accueillis en jetant les restes et en disant que tout a été mangé.


----------



## Petuche (3 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 ça m'est arrivé de redonner les restes de certains enfants qui n'aimaient pas ce que les PE emmenaient. Et pour la plus part je retrouvais la même chose le lendemain. Et je suis désolée mais je n'admets pas qu'un enfant puisse avoir faim.  C'est un truc qui me révolte. Alors oui maintenant je ne redonne pas le plat mais je dis quand même aux PE qu'il n'a pas aimé en rajoutant que ce n'est pas la peine de lui resservir ce plat, peut être plus tard lorsqu'il sera plus grand.


----------



## liline17 (3 Novembre 2022)

Je n'ai jamais redonné les restes, pour une question d'hygiène, aucun PE ne les a réclamé


----------



## Capri95 (3 Novembre 2022)

en voyant l'image de Catie6432 j'en ai trouvé une autre  😅 🤫 c'est pour rire hein ! je voudrai pas qu'on me prenne pour une psychopathe et que le métier en face les frais 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 

« *je ne mentirais jamais sur la réalité de la prise alimentaire de mes accueillis en jetant les restes et en disant que tout a été mangé. »*

⚠️ Le souci genre de parents qui demanderont les restes donc Rebelotte le lendemain ?!


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Novembre 2022)

Et bien oui ! Et là je préviendrai ma PMI. 
Pour moi ce problème ne se posera pas. Je cuisine pour mes accueillis et c'est non négociable.


----------



## Pity (3 Novembre 2022)

On en parle du tupperware avec juste de la semoule cuite et un morceau de beurre 😱
J'ai fait une photo, envoyée aux parents
" Ce soir, veuillez venir 15mn avant la fin de Y... nous devons avoir une discussion "

Papa cuisinier...une honte


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432

« *Et bien oui ! Et là je préviendrai ma PMI. »*

C’est ce que Petuche a fait directement à sa puéricultrice qui n’a pas voulu s’investir donc … poubelle … elle n’est pas non plus assistante sociale


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Novembre 2022)

J’ai une maman qui ne sait pas du tout cuisiner … mais même pas un steak haché et de la purée mousseline ….

Que veux tu faire … *RIEN* !

Elle ne veut pas s’investir pour sa gamine .., bah obligée de zapper … t’as beau expliquer que ce n’est pas difficile bla-bla-bla un moment tu lâches l’affaire !

C’est sûr au début ça fait mal au cœur … mais on ne peut supporter tous ces manquements … « obligée de zapper «

C’est pour ça lorsque l’on fait la cuisine, on se dit c’est toujours ça de pris. La petite n’aime plus les plats cuisinés industriels donc le Père a été obligé de s’y coller

J’envoie parfois photo de mes plats pas du tout compliqués, ça donne du coup envie au papa de le faire


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Novembre 2022)

Pétuche pas question de donner à manger de moi-même si les PE apportent le repas de leur enfant ! j'ai une amie pareil les parents lui donnaient des petits pois tout dégeu et cela plus d'une fois ! et bien on fait avec c'est tout quand on a dit et redit çà va bien !!! et perso je jette les restes des enfants je ne rends pas les restes Catie ils vont pour les poules de mon frère j'estime que les PE savent ce qu'il y a dans les boites qu'ils apportent et si leur enfant aime ou pas ce n'est pas une question de mentir aux PE🤨 ... pas d'aller-retour de la nourriture ...


----------



## AMANDIN1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pour ma part une famille faisait le repas de son enfant, une fois j'ai remis un reste de haricots verts et bien le lendemain l'enfant avait les mêmes haricots verts mélangés avec du riz et des lentilles. Après les parents s'étonnent que leur enfant ne mange pas. Je précise que les parents n'ont pas voulu que je fournisse les repas : trop cher 2,50 euros.


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Novembre 2022)

Je précise aux parents que j'ai prévenu la PMI. Que les repas devront dorénavant être adapté aux besoins d'un enfant de l'âge du leur. Que je peux autrement préparer les repas et là annoncer un tarif prohibitif (repas devant être préparés sur mon temps hors travail ...). En espérant créer un électrochoc et une prise de conscience.  C'est aussi pour éviter ce genre de problématique que je n'accepte pas d'accueil pour lesquels je ne prépare pas les repas.


----------



## Emily (3 Novembre 2022)

angéle1982 tout a fait d'accord.
Nous expliquons aux parents certaines choses mais ils ne veulent rien entendre.
Auparavant les enfants lorsqu'ils ne voulaient pas repas des parents, je leur donnait à manger pour ne pas qu"ils aient le ventre vide.
Cela paraissait normal pour les parents.
Maintenant c'est NON. Il n"a pas voulu manger c'est tout.
C'est le choix du parent de faire à manger à son enfant donc tant pis 
Plus de cadeaux.
Ils veulent fournir le repas, ils fournissent TOUT : pain, eau ...


----------



## AMANDIN1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Je précise que les haricots verts étaient sans beurre, le riz très peu cuit, la viande dure, mais je n'ai jamais rien fourni, par contre cela me faisait mal au coeur pour cet en enfant, car je n'ai jamais cuisiné comme cela pour mes enfants. C'est dur de voir que certains parents ne se soucient pas du bien être de leurs enfants.


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Ce que je trouve choquant dans tout ça c'est la réponse d'une PMI qui simplement pense avoir résolue le problème en donnant l'autorisation à l'AM de préparer à manger à cet enfant sans le consentement des Parents.
Outre le problème de "qui paie cette nourriture?", il y a surtout et pour moi c'est plus grave: "qui va protéger cet enfant quand il n'ira plus chez Nounou?", le travail de la PMI (Protection Maternelle et Infantile) c'est de protéger les enfants et il me semble que la première chose qui peut fonctionner c'est déjà de commencer par dire aux Parents quand ce qu'ils font n'est pas correcte.
J'aurais envoyer un courrier au Procureur, on n'a pas le droit de fermer les yeux sur des Parents qui ne donnent pas à manger à leur enfant.
Que ça ne soit pas aussi bon, soit, mais pas de nourriture en quantité suffisante ça c'est très grave.


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Novembre 2022)

N'empêche je crois qu'aujourd'hui c'était la journée de la gentillesse et vous avez casse du sucre sur les PE pas gentil?! 🤣


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Mes anciens PE fournissaient les repas je les prévenais qu'en général je jette les restes surtout si industriels sauf consignes contraires tous étaient de mon avis pour l'hygiène. Par contre dans le sac isotherme ils avaient leurs récipients propres et un petit mot si reste jeté. Genre choubidou a bien mangé reste 3 cuillerées à café. Où choubidou n'a mangé que la moitié de son plat ..


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Ne jamais mentir sur les quantités mangés c'est important pour l'équilibre alimentaire


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Novembre 2022)

Nounoucat1 les récipients lavés aussi et si gros soucis par exemple l'enfant n'a mangé que 2 cuillères c'est dit le soir !!! mais je ne donne rien de chez moi ... ils fournissent ils se débrouillent pour cuisiner des aliments et des plats que leur enfant aime ... ce n'est pas mon problème voilà ! la gentillesse a ses limites comme on dit trop bon trop c.n ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Pour les habits de rechange je n'ai pas a me plaindre ça a été en général plutôt trop que pas assez. Mais alors des sacs plus gros que l'enfant oui c'est possible quand en plein milieu de l'été il y a encore le bonnet le tour de cou et les moufles. Et bien-sûr le grand classique le change trop petit. Parfois en plus des parents qui se plaignent que le sac est lourd oui pas de souci. Nounou mettait son grain de sel ,un grand sac de congélation neuf et dedans tout l'inutile avec le post it a laver et ranger dans l'armoire.
Et j'avais une manie vider le gros sac ranger couche lingettes dans les pochettes intérieur ,médocs aussi dans une pochette d'autant qu'ils sont des fois insolites dans un sac de bb .
Au fond du sac le carnet de santé puis les habits de rechange bien pliés dans un côte et au miracle il reste une place pour le sac isotherme.


----------



## Emily (3 Novembre 2022)

Chez moi plus de sacs à langer.
Je demande des vêtements en cas de besoin.
Je redonne aux parents les vêtements a chaque changement de saisons et changement de taille.
Si les parents ne me donnent pas de nouveaux vêtements et bien tant pis en cas d'accident l'enfant repart en couche.
Chaque enfant a son casier avec ses vêtements de rechange.


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Ah non Angèle j'aime la gentillesse j'aime les gens gentils ma qualité préférée mais alors trop gentille trop c.n je ne supporte pas. Et je sais qu'il n'y a rien de pire que la colère d'un gentil. Ceux qui ont cette qualité sont redoutables si on abuse de leur gentillesse justement pour les prendre pour des pauvres nouilles très c,ns.
Dans mon travail parfois on m'annonce un résident comme insupportable très exigeant.et bien jamais je ne suis mal accueillie dans une chambre quand on entre en contact gentiment il n'y a pas de souci. Pourvu que Griselda vienne la vous expliquer les émotions miroirs.
Je n'aime pas non plus quand on associe gentil à faux cul fayot !


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Emily chez nous si un enfant n'avait pas de change je piochais dans ma réserve perso un change propre et sèche parfois pas trop joli.


----------



## Emily (3 Novembre 2022)

nounoucat auparavant j'avais tout un stock de vêtements au cas où jusqu'au bonnet, écharpe, casquette et puis je me suis dit et moi même en tant que maman je prévoyais toujours tout alors pourquoi les parents comptent toujours sur nous pour palier à leurs oublis.
Maintenant c'est comme les repas que les parents apportent l'enfant n'en veut pas, je ne donne rien. L'enfant n'acpas de vêtements le parent n'a qu'à donner ce qu'il faut. Ce n'est pas faute de demander !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Novembre 2022)

Nounoucat1 ma maman était une vraie gentille et on a souvent abusé de sa gentillesse (j'ai dû bien des fois intervenir mais là est une autre histoire et j'aurais aimé le faire bien avant mais j'étais trop jeune à l'époque) donc l'effet miroir comme vous dites ne marche pas toujours 🤔surtout avec de vrais co.s face à soi ou de vrais méchants !!! j'aimerais que ce soit ainsi mais non !!! nous ne sommes malheureusement pas dans un monde de BISOURNOUS ... el les fayots comme vous dites sont souvent des personnes sournoises (pas gentilles du tout) qui cachent bien leur jeu et j'en ai connu beaucoup dans mon ancien métier d'ailleurs j'ai en sainte horreur ce type de personnes et je ne leur pardonne rien ...


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Alors là...  c’est le père (enfant avec le fixe) mais SANS le fixe ... il l’a laissé dans sa voiture et le gamin PLEURE ...PLEURE ... et il me demande si je peux lui passer mon fixe ... »oui bien sûr et après il va appeler l’étranger et je vous présenterai la facture »

Alors au début le gamin s'était arrêté de pleurer car son père avait eu l’idée GÉNIALE que je lui passe mon fixe à son petit roi ... mais vu le ton que j’ai dit « oui bien sûr ".. » le gamin a compris que ce serait NON donc il a pleuré encore + HAHAHA 😈

Bon, allez je reprends la main, déjà au sol votre fils et au revoir 👋 la tête du père ... donc ce soir ... RE RE RE mise au point de la manière de m’amener leur fils ...

Et je n’accepte que la CARTE BLEUE 🙌😅


----------



## Ladrine 10 (4 Novembre 2022)

Mdr une fois pas d'habit de rechange et un accident de pipi 
Du coup j'ai fait exprès j'ai changé le petit mais avec des Habits de fille
Pantalon rose et haut licorne
La tronche de la maman quand elle est arrivé
Hoo bin non je peux pas le sortir comme ça
On devait aller en courses
Va falloir que je repasse à la maison
Et ouiiiiii la prochaine fois faudra pas oublier 😝
Ouuuu la drine pas gentille
Mais j'étais contente de mon effet


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

J'ai vu ton appel du pied Nounoucat(1!  ) concernant les neurones miroirs.

Souvent on me demande d'où me vient mon sourire quasi perpétuelle? Laissez moi vous raconter... ou bien ne lisez pas cet énième roman

J’étais une petite fille très introvertie et victime de vilains quolibets en primaire rendant mes journées d'école éprouvantes. 
Un jour que je pleurais seule dans ma chambre mon grand frère (d'à peine 4 ans de plus mais doté d'une grande intelligence déjà) après avoir écouté mon chagrin m'avait dit ceci: "Si tu sourie au autres, les autres te souriront". Je me suis d'abord insurgée: je n'allais pas quand même sourire à des "camarades" qui ne font pas l'effort de me connaitre et se contente de se moquer de moi, ne serais je alors pas encore plus perçue comme idiote? Et mon frère de me demander de faire le test. 
Il avait raison! Je ne savais pas trop pourquoi mais ça a marché... pour 90% des camarades du moins car on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde. Mais ces 10% ce sont donc lassés par eux mêmes n'étant plus soutenus par les 90% qui ont eut envie de me connaitre grâce à mon sourire.

Plus tard j'ai travaillé 10 ans en contact publique et souvent on me disait que mon sourire semblait désarmer la majorité des personnes qui pouvaient pourtant arriver énervés. Et oui me disais je, mon frère avait décidément raison!

Ce n'est qu'il y a quelques années, à l'occasion d'une formation d'AM sur les nouvelles connaissances du cerveau (que j'avais commencé à découvrir grâce à la lecture d'un livre sur le sujet qui avait été cité justement dans ce forum!) que j'ai compris pourquoi ça marche souvent si bien: les neurones miroirs... pour les curieuses (et curieux) je vous laisse trouver les explications.

Je suis par ailleurs une personne foncièrement gentille, particulièrement empathique... mais je confirme que si par contre je me trouve face à quelqu'un qui me prends pour une courge alors que j'ai fais l'effort moi de le comprendre et de désamorcé un conflit, dans ce cas je peux me mettre très en colère et devenir un pitbull. Probablement parce que je pense que je mérite au moins la même considération que celle que j'ai accordé. Le mépris et l'injustice peuvent me faire dégoupiller. Dans ce cas alors je peux entendre des "Mais non? Griselda qui s’énerve??? Comment est ce possible?" Et bien parce que "gentille", ne veut certainement pas dire "stupide", loin s'en faut


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda 

« ou bien ne lisez pas cet énième roman »

J’ai presque tout lu et je n’en doutais pas 😊 

C’est vrai le sourire attire le sourire 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

@Emily 

« Chaque enfant a son casier avec ses vêtements de rechange »

Idem. Sinon on n’en finit plus !


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Merci Griselda pour ce joli roman autobiographique et agréable à lire. Bon je suis très souriante mais derrière le masque ça ne fait pas le même effet alors je baisse le ton de ma voix.
Dans le métier d'assmat j'ai souvent eu le compliment d'être toujours de bonne humeur et souriante ,et de toujours réserver un bon accueil aux PE et aux enfants. Et c'est quand même une grande maîtrise des émotions et aussi la capacité à cloisonner sa vie le pro avec énergie et bonne humeur nos accueillis ont besoin de joie. Et la vie privée reste top secret.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (4 Novembre 2022)

Pour le sourire je suis tout à fait d'accord
Un enfant qui pique une colère vous le regarder dans les yeux en souriant
Il se calmera aussitôt 😁
Quand j'étais ado mon père tenait un resto routier et souvent je faisais le service
Des fois compliqué 😩 mon père me disais tu peux leur dire que c'est des emmerdeurs MAIS  toujours avec le sourire 😁😁😁😁


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

J'ai quand même envie d'ajouter une chose: le sourire par defaut n'est pas un sourire de facade, la plupart du temps il m'aide moi aussi à aborder les gens et les circonstances avec optimisme et positivité... sourire à la vie aide à ce que la vie nous sourie ;-)
C'est mon côté canadienne?!


----------

